
Physical Implications of a Fundamental Period of Time - bookofjoe
https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.124.241301
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.livescience.com/what-are-smallest-ticks-of-
time....](https://www.livescience.com/what-are-smallest-ticks-of-time.html)

